# A Baracuda booze run anyone?



## tigertmoore (Jun 2, 2008)

Friends! Want to make a booze run out to Baracuda as I've heard so much about it and apparently no red cards needed... never been there myself but I do have the map and directions and dirhams in pocket but no dang car!! Apparently not a long ways away... maybe 30-40 minute drive from the JLT/Marina/Tecom area...

My visa for work and residence just came for approval yesterday but no drivers lic here just yet... so no car just yet and I'm getting fed up with being taxi'd everywhere and I don't think it would be wise to taxi with bags/bottles of white wine...

I am quite the friendly fella and would enjoy the co for the drive out if any would like a few bottles (or cases!)... today is Fri May 6, 8 am and I'll check in a few times today/tomorrow and any here can send over a pm for contact info and let me know if your cuppord for beer/wine is running low!

Tiger T


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

And here I was entertaining your request until I read your last post!!!

A Texan Hell's Angel on board??


----------



## tigertmoore (Jun 2, 2008)

Your prejudice dear and not mine! As said; polite and courteous and an Ambassador and A Good Man and a polite fellow and NO I DID NOT SAY HA... they are one among many. I am somewhat... different... than the R&W boys. 

I would far and away rather be with The Good Men of the MC world than most I have met in my life... nasty and creepy and nice and polite ones all... just like in everything else. A real dogpound I have called it... some are vicious and mean and loving and kind and creepy and will bite you or guard you... all different and NOT what any from outside the world of two wheels really has any concept of. 

There ya go x 2. 

!

Tiger T


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

tigertmoore said:


> Your prejudice dear and not mine! As said; polite and courteous and an Ambassador and A Good Man and a polite fellow and NO I DID NOT SAY HA... they are one among many. I am somewhat... different... than the R&W boys.
> 
> I would far and away rather be with The Good Men of the MC world than most I have met in my life... nasty and creepy and nice and polite ones all... just like in everything else. A real dogpound I have called it... some are vicious and mean and loving and kind and creepy and will bite you or guard you... all different and NOT what any from outside the world of two wheels really has any concept of.
> 
> ...


Geeeeeeezzzzzzzzzzzzz.

You forgot to mention that you have a great sense of humor.


----------



## tigertmoore (Jun 2, 2008)

Sunset said:


> Geeeeeeezzzzzzzzzzzzz.
> 
> You forgot to mention that you have a great sense of humor.


Yes funny dear! I do try... far better to laugh and giggle than tears and ugly... plenty enough of those without adding any more! 

And not poking you at all I hope ya know... people are FAR and away safer around me than when not around me... protector is a weird personality trait and it is what it is... 2 of my young men caught it from me... always wanting to look out for family and friends... also strange to not have anyone looking for for me here but I am making some friends...

Do have a nice day lady...

TT!


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

this is so interesting. i actually had to google r&w and hell's angels to understand what you folks are talking about


----------



## tigertmoore (Jun 2, 2008)

cami said:


> this is so interesting. i actually had to google r&w and hell's angels to understand what you folks are talking about


THAT is funny and thank you dear! "Google up hells angels?" omy... I'm sure very naughty pics that I doubt you'd be able to access here without a VPN... 

A MC language to our own and I generally don't speak it to the civilian public... and yes impolite to use another's name for most any reason... some are kinda touchy about that... but since it's a public news item I think I can say it without repurcussion... 

In the news right here in doobye a few weeks ago, an article about some doofus clothing/jewelry designer who copied the copy-right logo and emblem of the 81 (meaning ya count the letters of the alphabet 8=H and 1=A... 81? HA? Get it?)

And then the very scary boys found out! And sued and will most likely win BUT even if they don't... it would be a BAD thing to wander around this planet wearing some t-shirt or ring with their death's-head on it... and ya happen to bump in to R&W Snake or Griz or one of their several thousand or the many many thousands who support them and they notice... omy again... a verrrrry bad thing. The t shirt or ring or whatever would be coming off the hard way. 

And if ya happen to run in to someone who does not like the 81 even worse. 

Tiger T


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

tigertmoore said:


> THAT is funny and thank you dear! "Google up hells angels?" omy... I'm sure very naughty pics that I doubt you'd be able to access here without a VPN...
> 
> A MC language to our own and I generally don't speak it to the civilian public... and yes impolite to use another's name for most any reason... some are kinda touchy about that... but since it's a public news item I think I can say it without repurcussion...
> 
> ...


ok... im starting to see where all this makes sense ...

oh, and it's do-buy, not doobye


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Tiger, have you seen the local MC's here? Are they laughable copyists or actually affiliated chapters, not necessarily to the HA?


----------



## tigertmoore (Jun 2, 2008)

Mr Rossi said:


> Tiger, have you seen the local MC's here? Are they laughable copyists or actually affiliated chapters, not necessarily to the HA?


Mister Rossi sir... the locals here are exactly that... locals. There are a few here from international affilation of miltary clubs or maybe a stray loose fellow here for the oil fields or whatnot... or maybe an executive like me running around who is just really quite a nice and normal and polite fellow who just happens to have an extremely dangerous hobby... but anyone affiliated with ANYONE whom is a major player elsewhere would most likely NEVER show up in public and certainly not near or around with the local boys. 

That would be... unwise. We of the MC do not show up on our own unless invited by someone who is like us or somewhere near our level. The local boys are nowhere near any serious level of the 1% mc-world whatsoever and that's cool... we all ride our own road and I do not judge another man for the road he is on and the ride (the bike) he is on to get there. 

When fellows of the MC world wherever they are from wind up somewhere else on their own, it is a Rule that we do not necessarily come out at all. We just hover in the background and watch and learn and speak not much... 

Where I am from I am Mister Big Deal. Here? Mister No Deal. And that too is cool. 

The local mc's may have their deal here but that is exactly what it is. A local deal here. NOT elsewhere. That would take some... difficulties... that again is most unwise unless directly a support of someone and then you might be offending someone else with that flag or tag... 

A funny story to end; back home, a few out of state dorks came into a bar where I was sitting and they decided to buy some of the local 1% "support" t-shirts... they must have thought the shirts looked really neat... 

Anyways I casually asked where they were from and they told me the state and I looked at them and decided NOT to tell them that wearing those shirts in THAT other state would engender extremely fast notice and a visit paid from many many who would then require those fools take off the shirts on the spot and walk away bare skin and I do mean the lady's too. 

The MC World is a funny one and it really only gets serious in maybe 30-40-50 different ways... and those ways change from state to state and from one country to another and if you break or violate a "rule"... expect an abrupt lesson taught. 

The locals will not know a fellow like me is here as I have no MC deal here. They can run their way and I will roll my way. 

I hope this has explained some... but it would take a long time to really explain... and even then... rules change determined on where and who you are and who is local and who is visiting. 

hmhm... rambling on here...

TT


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

tigertmoore said:


> The local boys are nowhere near any serious level of the 1% mc-world whatsoever


Kind of what I'd guessed, their bikes and clothes are too clean  

Just thought I'd ask.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

hey if you wanna go for some shots keep me posted, but again I am in Deira and places close to Marina is at least 40 minutes drive


----------



## tigertmoore (Jun 2, 2008)

Friends again! And ya Canadian fella; I'll be glad to meet you somewhere and knock those shots for you and some schnorts of white wine for me. Hard liq makes an angry tiger and white wine makes for a happy tiger and we all would far rather the latter than the former. Hard shots are off limits for me for life... don't like beer either... nasty to me... 

And a funny for you all that have in mind dirty bikers! It's actually a joke and I do like it... 

"I am not a dirty biker... I put on good-smellum Black Polo and take a shower every day...whether I need one or not."

Too funny... and having some nightmare of waking up to nurses in ER cutting off my clean black calvin klein unders I was glad they were clean and washed ones... and I kept telling them with blood in my mouth "it's my face... something is wrong with my face... why are you cutting off my new unders?? The manhood is just fine thank you verrry much!!"

I broke parts of my handlebars with my face from a very sudden stop in a mud filled ditch but those darn nurses sure wanted them unders cut off... never did figure that one out. 

And for any here who might like that Barracuda Run... I should have my own cage soon now that I am work/residence visa approved and would be glad for the company. 

Your wheels or mine... today it's a taxi darnit... and wine in the bars here is EXPENSIVE!!! I really need to start up with my own at home. 

Hope yall have a verrry fine day today:

Tiger T


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

When you get your license you will realize that we are literally ripped off in bars or anywhere else.

I remember well my reaction first time I got booze from NMI "What ? is the price right ? "

They have pretty good stuff in the stores for a damn good price!

But I have no license yet, I usually go with my co-workers to load up


----------

